# K03 or K04 on a VR6?



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

Can the K03 or K04 turbos be used with the VR6?? I was wondering because i could get these turbos for much cheaper than if i bought a new turbo... Thanks!


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

well if you want to run 3 ko3's you might have enough flow to make the same power as one gt35r


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (special-ed)*

They can be, but you will be nearing the top of the effective range nearly off idle because of the small housings. You would be much better off to just get a bigger turbo and pay more.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

The HGP kit uses 2 k04's. that one guy has 3 k03's on his, it was just for show though.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (all-starr-me)*

just get a T4


----------



## rmac1813 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (Vdubsolo)*

would you have to run dual turbos to get anything out of a k03/04? wouldnt a single k04 putting a lot of boost make the vr6 fast?


----------



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (rmac1813)*

exactly what i was wondering, they are small and spool fast... so i would think it would be quick boost with little lag


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

My T3/T4 60 trim hits 6 psi at 2800 rpm. It's the Kinetic Kit, $2700 shipped. Just buy that. You would still need a custom made manifold for the ko3/ko4, and they don't flow enough for a 1.8t, let alone a VR. You COULD run 2 of them, but with a custom manifold, downpipes, injector, standalone, because you can't chip tune a setup like that very easily, intercooler+ piping, you will be at probably $5k+, just buy either Kinetic or EIP kit.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (BoiseMK1GTI)*

lets get something straight about turbos. for all the 1.8t fan boys that think the k03 is almighty. the most important part about a turbo is not the boost it puts out but how well it flows. and simply put the k03 does not flow enough to be worth while on a vr6. 2 modified ko4's are good if you plan to run a twin turbo setup but you'll spend more money doing it that way. best bet get a t04 that can handle the cfm then worry about how much boost it puts out effeciently


----------



## Wolfsburg_Turbo (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (special-ed)*

i think im pretty much sold on the kinetic kit for my summer project... lotta questions have ben asked and answered so i think im just gonna go along with that.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (Wolfsburg_Turbo)*

good choice. fairly basic kit, very upgradeable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (special-ed)*

actually once the manifold is done, the chip tuning would the same as any other turbo car. Injectors, intercooler, clutch, lsd, etc all need to be changed regardless of how many turbos or the size of them(if you want reasonable power anyways). 2 K03's might be enough, but considering it struggles on an S4(still can get 310+ chp) it most likely will be too small for the efficiency range. if you have two k03's lying around(like i do) i cant think of any better thing to use em on.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (fatfreevw)*

you will need to spend alot of money making a twin turbo setup. the down pipes will have to be fabbed as well as the manifold.. 2 should be good for moderate power and quick response but i wouldn't expect much over 300whp with k03's


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Most VR6t guys are running T04's...or at least t3/t4 hybrids.
At least from what I've seen/read here in the FI forum (including mine).


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Most VR6t guys are running T04's...or at least t3/t4 hybrids.
At least from what I've seen/read here in the FI forum (including mine).

I second that....


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: K03 or K04 on a VR6? (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_you will need to spend alot of money making a twin turbo setup. the down pipes will have to be fabbed as well as the manifold.. 2 should be good for moderate power and quick response but i wouldn't expect much over 300whp with k03's 

yeah i completely didnt think about the downpipe. That too


----------

